# how many hours of awake time between nap and bedtime?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

we're working on a new "schedule" for DD since she's starting at a daycare with an early (noon) nap.

i don't want her to go to bed super-early, though, because she's one of those who will wake up at 5 am if she goes to bed at 7 (& that's if she doesn't wake up at 10 p.m. raring to go from her "nap"!!!). also it's really tough for me to get dinner on the table much before 7.

so i'm wondering, she's 15 months now and seems to like to be awake for about 5 hours after her nap before bedtime. will that lengthen at all?

i would like her going to bed no earlier than 8, maybe 8:30, if i can arrange that.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Could you fit in an afternoon cat nap? Maybe in the car (if you're lucky) or by watching and cuddling with a movie right when you get home?

I'm not sure how long kids can go. My almost 2 year old wakes up between 3 and 4, and he goes to bed at 7~ish. If he sleeps until 5 (not common, but it does happen), I keep him up until 7:30.

He goes down for his nap around 1:00, and he's up for the day at 7.

At 15 months old, he still took 2 naps a day, and slept from 7 until 5:30.

I don't know if that was helpful at all, but hopefully so.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine is just over 2 and also naps at daycare from 12-2. He goes to bed at 8 but rarely goes to sleep before 8:30. That naptime works well though because he's usually up at 7 at the latest so it really is about midday.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

My 15 month old takes a nap from around 2-3:30 and goes to bed at 9:30. So he is awake for 6 hours before bed.


----------



## sweetieberlin (Mar 30, 2007)

ours is

bed-10pm
wake-between 7am-8am
nap (about 2 hours)- between 1:30-2:00pm

he set this up... oh, he's 22 months


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

oh, wow! looks like there is a huge range! no way if DD woke up at 5 could i get her to bed at 7:30--when she was on 2 naps, she was going to bed at 10 or 11 for this very reason!









maybe i could try, if she wakes at 2 or something, just stretching her to 8.

6 hours isn't that much more than 5, and she might be fine.

she normally wakes for the day between 7 and 7:30, and i really don't want her waking before, say, 6:30 on a regular basis. i am a night owl


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

My 23-month-old naps from 12-1:30 and goes to sleep at 8 at the latest. We actually try to make it a bit earlier because she sleeps later when she goes to bed earlier.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I think kids are all different. My 14 mo still takes two naps, usually 8:30-10 am and 1:30-3:30 or 4 pm. He wakes up for the day around 6-6:30 and goes to bed about 8:30.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Does she have to nap that early at daycare? If so, maybe just letting her fall asleep (cat nap) in the car on the drive home will help carry her through to a later bedtime?

FWIW, my 15 month old wakes around 8am, naps around 1 or 2 until around 3 or 4, goes to bed around 9. So he goes about 5 or 6 hrs after waking too. He's pretty flexible though... how's your daughter for flexibility?

I'd just let it play out the first couple weeks, then tweak it from there. There will be enough changes with starting daycare... she may really need an early bedtime or catnap. Just follow her lead.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

My DS generally naps around 12:00 or 1:00 for an hour and a half, and then goes to bed around 7:00. But then, he's also a perpetual motion machine all day long and by bed time he literally can't walk in a straight line any more. Night for him has always been 11-12 hours long.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

She usually wakes up from nap around 3.15 and falls asleep around 9.15. Nap is usually 2.5 hours.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Ds usually naps from 11:30-12:00ish, to 1:30-2:00ish and then goes to bed around 8:00-8:30.

He'd like to sneak in a nap around 4:00pm and then stay up till 11:00pm, but I caught on to his little ploy and put a stop to it









He's almost 16 months.


----------

